# [SOLVED] Issue with CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 and dvb

## jyelloz

Hello.  Since recent udev versions don't like the deprecated sysfs layout, I disabled CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2.

Now my USB dvb device (AMD ATI TV Wonder HD 600) doesn't work.

When I enable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 it works fine but udev has some problems.

Does anybody know if there's a way to get it to work without enabling the deprecated sysfs?

Here's a long log from when you plug the device in.

```
usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0438, idProduct=b002

usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

usb 2-2: Product: ATI TV Wonder 600 USB 2.0

usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 660808000936

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

em28xx: New device ATI TV Wonder 600 USB 2.0 @ 480 Mbps (0438:b002, interface 0, class 0)

em28xx #0: Identified as AMD ATI TV Wonder HD 600 (card=20)

em28xx #0: chip ID is em2882/em2883

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 00: 1a eb 67 95 38 04 02 b0 d0 12 65 03 6a 36 a0 1c

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 10: 00 00 24 57 46 07 41 00 60 00 00 00 02 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 20: 56 00 01 00 f0 10 02 00 b8 00 00 00 5b 1c 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 30: 00 00 20 40 20 6e 02 20 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 36 03 41 00 54 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 70: 49 00 20 00 54 00 56 00 20 00 57 00 6f 00 6e 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 80: 64 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 36 00 30 00 30 00 20 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 90: 55 00 53 00 42 00 20 00 32 00 2e 00 30 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom a0: 1c 03 36 00 36 00 30 00 38 00 30 00 38 00 30 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom b0: 30 00 30 00 39 00 33 00 36 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom c0: 00 f0 74 02 01 00 01 79 85 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom d0: 84 12 00 00 05 50 1a 7f d4 78 23 b1 fe d0 18 85

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom e0: 1f 00 00 00 04 84 0a 00 01 01 20 77 00 40 01 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom f0: 00 f0 74 02 01 00 01 79 85 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: EEPROM ID= 0x9567eb1a, EEPROM hash = 0x363fcf32

em28xx #0: EEPROM info:

em28xx #0:   AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

em28xx #0:   500mA max power

em28xx #0:   Table at 0x24, strings=0x366a, 0x1ca0, 0x0000

tvp5150 7-005c: chip found @ 0xb8 (em28xx #0)

tuner 7-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (em28xx #0)

xc2028 7-0061: creating new instance

xc2028 7-0061: type set to XCeive xc2028/xc3028 tuner

i2c-adapter i2c-7: firmware: requesting xc3028L-v36.fw

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at fs/sysfs/dir.c:487 sysfs_add_one+0x82/0x96()

Hardware name: GN559AA-ABA a6220n

sysfs: cannot create duplicate filename '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2/i2c-adapter/i2c-7/i2c-7'

Modules linked in: ndiswrapper kqemu nvidia(P)

Pid: 466, comm: khubd Tainted: P           2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #3

Call Trace:

[<ffffffff80237431>] warn_slowpath_common+0x77/0x8f

[<ffffffff80237496>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x3c/0x3e

[<ffffffff802e2e46>] sysfs_add_one+0x82/0x96

[<ffffffff802e3444>] create_dir+0x58/0x93

[<ffffffff802e34b7>] sysfs_create_dir+0x38/0x4b

[<ffffffff804527cb>] ? kobject_get+0x1a/0x21

[<ffffffff80452932>] kobject_add_internal+0xdf/0x1a0

[<ffffffff80452ac9>] kobject_add_varg+0x41/0x50

[<ffffffff80452b93>] kobject_add+0x64/0x66

[<ffffffff804527cb>] ? kobject_get+0x1a/0x21

[<ffffffff804de9af>] device_add+0xdb/0x508

[<ffffffff80452a81>] ? kobject_set_name_vargs+0x52/0x59

[<ffffffff804525e7>] ? kobject_init+0x43/0x83

[<ffffffff804dedf5>] device_register+0x19/0x1e

[<ffffffff804e52fa>] _request_firmware+0x1fd/0x3da

[<ffffffff804e5563>] request_firmware+0xe/0x13

[<ffffffff805c020d>] generic_set_freq+0x225/0x1553

[<ffffffff807f1fc5>] ? printk+0x3c/0x3e

[<ffffffff805c16ef>] xc2028_set_analog_freq+0x1b4/0x1bd

[<ffffffff805e385f>] fe_set_params+0x46/0x48

[<ffffffff805e2481>] set_freq+0x232/0x27b

[<ffffffff805e2e21>] tuner_s_frequency+0x1a2/0x1ad

[<ffffffff805ef827>] em28xx_card_setup+0x829/0x851

[<ffffffff805ef84f>] ? em28xx_tuner_callback+0x0/0x23

[<ffffffff805f0369>] em28xx_usb_probe+0x533/0x6b6

[<ffffffff8057b19c>] usb_probe_interface+0xfd/0x147

[<ffffffff804e0a52>] driver_probe_device+0x9a/0x11f

[<ffffffff804e0b88>] __device_attach+0x35/0x3a

[<ffffffff804e0b53>] ? __device_attach+0x0/0x3a

[<ffffffff804e0084>] bus_for_each_drv+0x51/0x88

[<ffffffff804e0c15>] device_attach+0x5e/0x75

[<ffffffff804dfeec>] bus_attach_device+0x26/0x58

[<ffffffff804dec71>] device_add+0x39d/0x508

[<ffffffff80579e3e>] usb_set_configuration+0x4f4/0x55b

[<ffffffff805815f7>] generic_probe+0x58/0xa5

[<ffffffff802e3ca6>] ? sysfs_create_link+0xe/0x10

[<ffffffff8057a08b>] usb_probe_device+0x33/0x35

[<ffffffff804e0a52>] driver_probe_device+0x9a/0x11f

[<ffffffff804e0b88>] __device_attach+0x35/0x3a

[<ffffffff804e0b53>] ? __device_attach+0x0/0x3a

[<ffffffff804e0084>] bus_for_each_drv+0x51/0x88

[<ffffffff804e0c15>] device_attach+0x5e/0x75

[<ffffffff804dfeec>] bus_attach_device+0x26/0x58

[<ffffffff804dec71>] device_add+0x39d/0x508

[<ffffffff80574318>] usb_new_device+0x136/0x198

[<ffffffff80575635>] hub_thread+0x957/0xe86

[<ffffffff802315a2>] ? finish_task_switch+0x52/0xab

[<ffffffff8024a2eb>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x34

[<ffffffff80574cde>] ? hub_thread+0x0/0xe86

[<ffffffff80249f79>] kthread+0x55/0x80

[<ffffffff8020c9ea>] child_rip+0xa/0x20

[<ffffffff80249f24>] ? kthread+0x0/0x80

[<ffffffff8020c9e0>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

---[ end trace 6d0a6a8a5556a762 ]---

```

Last edited by jyelloz on Sun Sep 13, 2009 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VinzC

```
sysfs: cannot create duplicate filename '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2/i2c-adapter/i2c-7/i2c-7'
```

If you unplug your USB DVB device, can you see the duplicate node?

----------

## jyelloz

Actually, I updated to linux 2.6.31 and it works fine now.

----------

## VinzC

Good to know! Don't forget to mark your issue as SOLVED.

----------

